

Ask HN: Which NoSQL solution should I use for lot of upserts? - tuxlinuxien

I am actually working on a big data project and I am using SSDB.
The problem is, it doesn&#x27;t support clustering and sharding so I might have to implement it by myself; which is not the best solution I think.<p>I mostly have to deal with floats or integers and the schema change really often so key&#x2F;value storage is really suitable for my project but I can&#x27;t store data into RAM because I generate 20GB of data per day (with 100K write&#x2F;upserts per seconds).<p>Is there anyone of you who is using a persistent key&#x2F;value storage in production environment, which can support clustering and sharding? I have tried Redis but I will run out of RAM in few days.
======
MBCook
I haven't used it myself, but yorr description of upserts with ints/floats
immediately reminded me of Amazon DynamoDB docs.

~~~
tuxlinuxien
The fact is I don't want to host my data in amazon because the business is
actually in china.

